

HN: How do I know if I have a worthy idea to implement? - Phr34Ck

This post is inspired by PHP Fog news. I had this very idea (almost 100% the same) around an year ago and I didn't do anything about it. I didn't know if it's any good and so I let it go even though I thought about it every now and again.<p>How do you know if your idea is good enough to actually implement? Implementing every single idea that you have is simply not possible. I get like 10 ideas per day! (I know the number because I write all my ideas down in fear that I might forget). There must be a way to know that an idea is better then the other.<p>I'm kind of lost in this realm. Any input? thanks.
======
asharp
It depends very much on what you want out of life.

Find what you want out of life, then find what you need to get it. Then work
towards it.

Long story short, there are some tradeoffs involved. If you want a product
that can make stupid amounts of money, it needs to be automated and scalable
that provides people something they value in a way they cannot otherwise get
it in a fashion such that competition is hard or impossible. It's also a good
idea to have a clear income stream. It takes a lot of thought, a lot of effort
and a lot of time to produce something like this.

So you need to ask yourself, do I really need the billions of dollars? Or
would something more modest be "worth it". You are then a lot less limited in
the things you can work on, and can think of other options. Small niche things
that can't really be turned into the next blockbuster idea, but still make
reasonable returns may still be worth your time if it achieves your goals in
life.

Tl;dr: Learn what you want from life. Once you understand that, then you will
have have solved this.

------
tirrellp
Talk to the people for whom you think this will solve a problem and find out
if it solves a big enough pain that they would be willing to open their
wallets. Word to pg. Make something people want.

~~~
Phr34Ck
I'm sorry but what kind of people I should be asking? I don't think asking my
friends will be actually beneficial?

~~~
fooandbarify
_Talk to the people for whom you think this will solve a problem_

If you don't know who those people are or how to find them then it doesn't
matter whether or not you implement your idea. I know that this isn't always
easy, but finding your target market and communicating with them before you
write a line of code is extremely valuable. For certain niches this can be
accomplished by posting on forums, other times it involves physically visiting
a place.

~~~
Phr34Ck
It's very hard to be honest. I have always thought about ideas without
actually doing anything (either talking with people about it or actually
implementing it). I don't know why I'm like that, maybe because I'm new to all
of this. _Takes a step back and sighs_.

------
hparra
Scratch your own itch. Startups that solve your own problem are great ideas:
you know the need exists and in turn you become passionate about a solution.

------
danstockton
Tell me your ideas and I will say whether they are good or not...

